# Just finished the Abominable Snowman...



## E Burna (Dec 15, 2015)

Wuttya guys/gals think?


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

One does not generally get to see him leisurely, we usually see his angry side, nice.:biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This made me laugh. I love it. I needed to smile today. Thank You.


----------

